# Looksmax.org Racial Demographic survey poll



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

*dont lie,and vote honestly
select ur race and not nationality*
i know this is not accurate but atleast it give an idea


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 17, 2021)

Maori/polynesian


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 17, 2021)

Proud med


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 17, 2021)

Repping CN


----------



## gamma (Dec 17, 2021)

Meds are white


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> Maori/polynesian


not counting indegeonous right know not enough voting options


----------



## AllesScheiße (Dec 17, 2021)

Polish-Ukrainian living in Germany


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Dec 17, 2021)

Filipino subhuman


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Meds are white


You are a white med only if all the four grandparents of yours were born in river Po drainage basin or at the north of it









The guy above is the leader of a political movement which wants to found a ethnostate of white meds


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

so as of now most incels are from east/south east asia


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> so as of now most incels are from east/south east asia


Where would mestizo and native American fall under 
Same with Maori and abo


----------



## gamma (Dec 17, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> You are a white med only if all your four grandparents were born in river Po drainage basin or at the north of it
> 
> View attachment 1445383
> View attachment 1445387
> ...


Northern italians aren't full med, but mixed with alpinid or subnordid or dinaric


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> so as of now most incels are from east/south east asia


I'm mostly west Asian with some European and native American from Central America


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Where would mestizo and native American fall under
> Same with Maori and abo


under indegenous population.
i dont want to make a seperate section each of them,they barely exist


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 17, 2021)

Scandinavian with trønder pheno


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Scandinavian with trønder pheno


how common is cro magnid in people around you??
what the most typical pheno ,hallsatt??


----------



## AcneScars (Dec 17, 2021)

Where’s aboriginal option


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Where’s aboriginal option


there was no space left,plus its not that important


----------



## AcneScars (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> there was no space left,plus its not that important


I wanted to select aboriginal since I’m mostly aboriginal, now what am I supposed to do


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I wanted to select aboriginal since I’m mostly aboriginal, now what am I supposed to do


if abroignal then just comment
what are u mestizo?


----------



## AcneScars (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> if abroignal then just comment
> what are u mestizo?


I’ll just vote white instead


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> No mulatto choice


if mixed race/abborignal then just comment,cuz not enough voting space left
are u mulatto??


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 17, 2021)

i'm mixed between white and north african arab, do i vote med or jew? @gamma


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> i'm mixed between white and northern africa, do i vote med or jew? @gamma


if 50 50 mix raced then just comment or vote what u think u feel like more


----------



## gamma (Dec 17, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> i'm mixed between white and northern african arab, do i vote med or jew? @gamma


Idk, there should be the option mixed race


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Idk, there should be the option mixed race


not enough space left


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> how common is cro magnid in people around you??
> what the most typical pheno ,hallsatt??


Hallstatt, Tydal and Trønder are all very common phenos, they’re the ones I see the most


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 17, 2021)

Mestizo is considered white in the poll?


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Mestizo is considered white in the poll?


no lol
didnt include mixed race or indegenou dpopulation ,if u r then just comment
or maybe vote med if u mestizo


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 17, 2021)

you forgot native americans you nigger


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> you forgot native americans you nigger


i already said , i didnt have enough space left for indegenious and mixed race


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Dec 17, 2021)

*Poland is not eastern european.*


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> *Poland is not eastern european.*


polish is med right?


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> polish is med right?


Yes 
Central med


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> Yes
> Central med










agread


----------



## Deleted member 15899 (Dec 17, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Where’s aboriginal option


they are only wanting to know about the human species looksmaxxers


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 17, 2021)

Poland is full of med moggers, poles could easily pass as italian tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Dec 17, 2021)

why is there nothing for albanians


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 17, 2021)

This should be an all white forum tbh
Ethnics can't relate to our struggles of having to compete with white gigaChad
The ethnics who were raised in white countries could easily return to their home countries as wealth moggers and have an arranged marriage with a virgin looksmatch
Yet our only hope for a bride is going to the Phillipines jfl


----------



## LooksDeficiency (Dec 17, 2021)

Pure aryan


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

Genki said:


> why is there nothing for albanians


east med or caucasus??


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> This should be an all white forum tbh
> Ethnics can't relate to our struggles of having to compete with white gigaChad
> The ethnics who were raised in white countries could easily return to their home countries as wealth moggers and have an arranged marriage with a virgin looksmatch
> Yet our only hope for a bride is going to the Phillipines jfl


all races of women like white men,it just that south east like u the most


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> east med or caucasus??


@lutte @turkproducer


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 17, 2021)

Where is Puerto Rican


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 17, 2021)

Why are the Finnish white


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why are the Finnish white


ethnic finish are lappid monogolid but majourity of finnish are just anglo saxon and swedish


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> majourity of finnish are just *anglo saxon* and swedish


----------



## hebbewem (Dec 17, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> This should be an all white forum tbh
> Ethnics can't relate to our struggles of having to compete with white gigaChad
> The ethnics who were raised in white countries could easily return to their home countries as wealth moggers and have an arranged marriage with a virgin looksmatch
> Yet our only hope for a bride is going to the Phillipines jfl


Not true and most whites can go sea , ee , sa and africa


----------



## Deleted member 14905 (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> *dont lie,and vote honestly
> select ur race and not nationality*
> i know this is not accurate but atleast it give an idea


You forgot north africa fuck you bitch


----------



## Deleted member 14905 (Dec 17, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> i'm mixed between white and north african arab, do i vote med or jew? @gamma


same i'm iberian and moroccan


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

YouCopeOrRope said:


> same i'm iberian and moroccan


so many sandmen with black profile pics


----------



## Deleted member 14905 (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> so many sandmen with black profile pics


true also king von is dead because of the guy in my pfp


----------



## Deleted member 15984 (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> *dont lie,and vote honestly
> select ur race and not nationality*
> i know this is not accurate but atleast it give an idea


23andme ancestry says I'm 60% Irish and English with the remaining going to German and French. Checks out as my parents weren't lying to my entire childhood lol


----------



## Lux (Dec 17, 2021)

Mutt


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 17, 2021)

Dominican


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 17, 2021)

Damn so many Indians larping white jfl


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Meds are white


need to differentiate between the med chads and the nerdics


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 17, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> Damn so many Indians larping white jfl


yep, i know for a fact this forum is entirely compromised of indians, myself excluded


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 17, 2021)

Octillionaire3 said:


> I’m half Jewish- half Irish. What should I put?


the one u relate to more
many askenzhi jew can pass for white
so half jew plus irish easily passes for white,so white


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> the one u relate to more
> many askenzhi jew can pass for white
> so half jew plus irish easily passes for white,so white


Remove EE and just use the first section as white then replace the EE a section with indigenous and mixed


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Dec 17, 2021)

Anglos and Scandinavias in the same category as Irish and Finnish


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 17, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> *dont lie,and vote honestly
> select ur race and not nationality*
> i know this is not accurate but atleast it give an idea


Do I click more than one?

If not what do I even put cause I'm mixed with quarter Iranic [Persian], quarter Chitrali [Nuristani/Dardic], and half Spanish [Half Northern Spanish & Half "White Mexican"/Criollo]



[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 17, 2021)

> white
> different option given for Eastern Euros

its over


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Dec 17, 2021)

TIL im not white

n-word pass baby


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 17, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I wanted to select aboriginal since I’m mostly aboriginal, now what am I supposed to do


im more aboriginal than you


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2021)

Where is uralic siberian


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 19, 2021)

The French aren't meds ffs jfl


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 19, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> The French aren't meds ffs jfl


dinards baskid alpine right???
i didnt meant every south euro is med,france is central/south euro


----------



## gamma (Dec 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> Meds are white


I don't know why this post got so many jfl reacts 
Southern europeans are still europeans


----------



## gamma (Dec 19, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> The French aren't meds ffs jfl


They are 
Mix of atlantid and alpinid 
But atlantid is a med pheno


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 19, 2021)

I voted south med, gotta go with my heritage from @USER0213


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 19, 2021)

gamma said:


> They are
> Mix of atlantid and alpinid
> But atlantid is a med pheno


Wtf even are those words


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 19, 2021)

Haven said:


> Where is uralic siberian
> View attachment 1447818
> View attachment 1447820


I thought you were Turanid


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> I thought you were Turanid


Half turanid half uralid in pheno


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2021)

Haven said:


> Half turanid half uralid in pheno


50% mongoloid uralid is 100-50% turanid is 40-20%


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> I thought you were Turanid


----------



## Deleted member 16456 (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m a Amerimutt mixed with Italian, French, English, and Norwegian


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m hapa but im white passing so I put white 👍


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 19, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Do I click more than one?
> 
> If not what do I even put cause I'm mixed with quarter Iranic [Persian], quarter Chitrali [Nuristani/Dardic], and half Spanish [Half Northern Spanish & Half "White Mexican"/Criollo]
> 
> ...


click on mutt


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 19, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> click on mutt


you upper caste brahmin god
your quarter iranic genes are enough to genocide dalit shudra dogs


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 19, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> click on mutt





justinzayn said:


> you upper caste brahmin god



I'd put it if I could but you didn't put a mutt option, plus I'm more like a half breed more than anything though tbh.

Dardics/Nuristanis are considered "Eastern Iranics" which is the umbrella term Persians also fall under, then there's just Hispanic White.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 19, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> I'd put it if I could but there isn't a mutt option, plus I'm more like a half breed more than anything though tbh.
> 
> Dardics/Nuristanis are considered "Eastern Iranics" which is the umbrella term Persians also fall under, then there's just Hispanic White.


there is no mixed race option,i am sorry,no space left for that,just click on what you feel more like
and second i dont want to make enemies with a brahmin but dardics like nuristani,chitrali etc are indo nordics and nord indid plus indo nordics and not originally of iranic origin,but i aggree irano afghan does exist there but nuristani are indo nordics south asian and not iranic
yeah pashtun are iranics but dardics are south asian with some west asian influence


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 19, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> there is no mixed race option,i am sorry,no space left for that,just click on what you feel more like
> and second i dont want to make enemies with a brahmin but dardics like nuristani,chitrali etc are indo nordics and nord indid plus indo nordics and not originally of iranic origin,but i aggree irano afghan does exist there but nuristani are indo nordics south asian and not iranic
> yeah pashtun are iranics but dardics are south asian with some west asian influence


Tbh, I guess I'll pick either South Euro then since it's closer to 50% than the other 2 quarters.

JFL I'm not brahmin bro but thanks I guess.

I get what you're saying but I mean Dardics/Nuristanis are like in between Iranics like Persians, Tajiks, etc. and Indo-Aryans like unmixed South Asians with low veddoid blood, with all three of these groups originally coming from the Proto-Indo-Iranians and later separately mixing with different peoples.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 19, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Tbh, I guess I'll pick either South Euro then since it's closer to 50% than the other 2 quarters.
> 
> JFL I'm not brahmin bro but thanks I guess.
> 
> I get what you're saying but I mean Dardics/Nuristanis are like in between Iranics like Persians, Tajiks, etc. and Indo-Aryans like unmixed South Asians with low veddoid blood, with all three of these groups originally coming from the Proto-Indo-Iranians and later separately mixing with different peoples.


i am not sure about the tajik relation but a proper dardic is Indo nordic(indid plus proto nordid) and after that nord indid plus indo nordic and then typically some irano afghan influence like around a quarter
and i dont know what tajiks are but tajiks and pashtuns can be indo nordic as well,even tho pashtun are typically iranids
and i googled tajikhs typically they look monogolid and iranids but can be indo nordics as well


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 20, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> You are a white med only if all your four grandparents were born in river Po drainage basin or at the north of it
> 
> View attachment 1445383
> View attachment 1445387
> ...


High IQ, but in before Koreans start claiming white, to be truly clear, the Po river basin marks the south east quadrant of the White race, Scotland is the north western, northern Sweden is the north eastern, Asturias and Galicia/ Basque country is south western. 

No one else is white


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 20, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> The French aren't meds ffs jfl


Cope


----------



## reptiles (Dec 20, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Do I click more than one?
> 
> If not what do I even put cause I'm mixed with quarter Iranic [Persian], quarter Chitrali [Nuristani/Dardic], and half Spanish [Half Northern Spanish & Half "White Mexican"/Criollo]
> 
> ...




Mixed what else? Op is dumb for not putting an mixed category.


----------



## spark (Dec 21, 2021)

doesnt view eastern europeans as white
No latino category

Kys op


----------



## Deleted member 16289 (Dec 21, 2021)

We all know majority of the users here are shitskin poojets.


----------



## Laikyn (Dec 21, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Proud med


ur curry stop coping and accept ur shitskin race


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 21, 2021)

Laikyn said:


> ur curry stop coping and accept ur shitskin race


Im not.


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 21, 2021)

this nigga added turkey and azeirbaijan to caucasus
@them


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 21, 2021)

Laikyn said:


> ur curry stop coping and accept ur shitskin race


as if med not shitskin brown
indic is just a bit darker


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 21, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> this nigga added turkey and azeirbaijan to caucasus
> @them


well turkish dont look iranic/arabs they r armeniods which is a caucasus pheno
and azeirbaijan is in caucasus u greycel


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 21, 2021)

brazzers said:


> We all know majority of the users here are shitskin poojets.


nah most of them r med and slavic ethnic shitskins


----------



## CFW432 (Dec 21, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Where’s aboriginal option


Stfu you light eyes light skin indo Aryan mogging faggot


----------



## AcneScars (Dec 21, 2021)

CFW432 said:


> Stfu you light eyes light skin indo Aryan mogging faggot


But I have brown eyes


----------



## RichmondBread (Dec 21, 2021)

Where do Balts fit in? Lithuanians are non slavic and they are classifed as East Euro


----------



## the BULL (Dec 21, 2021)

RichmondBread said:


> Where do Balts fit in? Lithuanians are non slavic and they are classifed as East Euro


white


----------



## CFW432 (Dec 21, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> But I have brown eyes


I consider anything above t50 to be light eyes


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 22, 2021)

Where's all the white people 
All I see here are Indians and blacks


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 24, 2021)

@Pakicel do you think this survey isn't accurate


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Pakicel do you think this survey isn't accurate


A lot of ethnics are insecure about their ethnicity as they know how much it fucks their SMV. Wouldn't be surprised if they are voting white.

And to elaborate on my position on the Amnesia vs Salludon experiment.

Women virtue signal a lot. I used to think a clean shaved salludon could LARP as an Italian or something but he still looks quite ethnic due to his skull, soft tissues and swarthy undertones. I just know that if you placed a gun to my head, and told me to pick between Amnesia and Salludon's face, I would pick Amnesia in a heartbeat. This is just face btw. If you include height, I'd pick sally (as 6'1" and 5'9" is a big difference SMVwise). Overall, I'd rather be in Amnesia's position even though he seems very mentally ill.


----------



## Haven (Dec 24, 2021)

Leonardo DiCaprio said:


> I’m hapa but im white passing so I put white 👍
> 
> View attachment 1449020


Bro you look more asian in this pic that you posted before not 50%but haves some mongoloid i would say 25% maybe


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 24, 2021)

bwt i lied in that survey


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Dec 24, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Not true and most whites can go sea , ee , sa and africa


Doing surveys is racist.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 25, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> *dont lie,and vote honestly
> select ur race and not nationality*
> i know this is not accurate but atleast it give an idea


h


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 27, 2021)

Seperating all the European races is race baiting btw @Alexanderr enforce your talmudic semitism


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 27, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Seperating all the European races is race baiting btw @Alexanderr enforce your talmudic semitism


yes we monogolid eastern euro and arabids med are white european too bro


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 27, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> yes we monogolid eastern euro and arabids med are white european too bro


Yes many turks are white, and slavs are 100% white. If they're asian they're not slav.


----------



## uglygoyim (Dec 29, 2021)

the fact that you put Abkhazia as a separate country makes my blood boil


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 29, 2021)

uglygoyim said:


> the fact that you put Abkhazia as a separate country makes my blood boil


what ??when?? its a part of caucasus that what i meant


----------



## uglygoyim (Dec 29, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> what ??when?? its a part of caucasus that what i meant


yeah its a part of caucasus just that all the other countries are separate. but yeah its not a big deal


----------



## Aloejuice (Jan 1, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> *dont lie,and vote honestly
> select ur race and not nationality*
> i know this is not accurate but atleast it give an idea


Central/ south Asian mixed 

Where is that option


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 1, 2022)

Aloejuice said:


> Central/ south Asian mixed
> 
> Where is that option


no mixed race option ,just vote what u think u relate to more

also by central asian i meant only monogolid central asia,if ur a caucasoid central asia like pashtun then vote for west asia


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 1, 2022)

Why do Europeans need 4 categories?





I will speak from the perspective of a Ukrainian as that's what I am. Icelanders and Scots have almost identical ancestral components and their respective ratios to Ukrainians. How are the first grouped white meanwhile the latter is a category of its own? On the other hand, the British and the French carry way more Neolithic ancestry from Anatolia but are apparently the gold standard of what it means to be white and European. Secondly, the Yamnaya component of European ancestry arose and came out of Eastern Ukraine to conquer all of Europe and entirety of the world. Practically, half of the world speaks an Indo-European language as their primary language. We've all heard of a Thunder god where they're Thor, Zeus, or the lesser known Perun and Perkunas.




The river Dnieper in Ukraine also literally marked the divide between the territories of WHG and EHG.

Yamnaya were ~35% Caucasian HG and ~55% EHG. EHG ancestry is derived form ANE mammoth hunters (75%) and WHG (25%). ANE were the first to show one of the main genes for blonde hair, but Yamnaya carried it at low frequencies which were only selected for much later in the Bronze Age (except for Scandinavia, they got their blonde from EHG much earlier). So, what's with this diving Europeans based on persisting ideas from Nazi Germany?






Lastly, the Jewish diaspora has been in Europe since as early as ~2,500 years ago. You think they still carry much of the Levant in their ancestry?


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 1, 2022)

Trance said:


> Why do Europeans need 4 categories?
> View attachment 1471822
> 
> I will speak from the perspective of a Ukrainian as that's what I am. Icelanders and Scots have almost identical ancestral components and their respective ratios to Ukrainians. How are the first grouped white meanwhile the latter is a category of its own? On the other hand, the British and the French carry way more Neolithic ancestry from Anatolia but are apparently the gold standard of what it means to be white and European. Secondly, the Yamnaya component of European ancestry arose and came out of Eastern Ukraine to conquer all of Europe and entirety of the world. Practically, half of the world speaks an Indo-European language as their primary language. We've all heard of a Thunder god where they're Thor, Zeus, or the lesser known Perun and Perkunas.
> ...


didnt read,way too low iq to understand this anyway
if ur eastern euro slav and south euro med ur not white but a second hand version of nw euro,and i agrre they can be white passing sometimes but typically ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 1, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> didnt read,way too low iq to understand this anyway
> if ur eastern euro slav and south euro med ur not white but a second hand version of nw euro,and i agrre they can be white passing sometimes but typically ethnic


Let me rephrase that in a way that you may understand. Aside from the blue eyes, Ancient Europeans were shitskins like yourself. Eastern Europeans and Baltics carry the greatest amount of their DNA. 






Nordic phenotype arose in Russia and spread west. NW Europeans carry 40% of this "Russian" conqueror DNA, and almost the entirety of their paternal lineages stem from them (R1a and R1b). These "Russians" spread through Europe like wildfire taking women and massacring males. 











Lastly, stop speaking like you're some authority on European social/SMV strata. West European men shit their pants when they see Eastern European women. @malishka


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 1, 2022)

Trance said:


> Let me rephrase that in a way that you may understand. Aside from the blue eyes, Ancient Europeans were shitskins like yourself. Eastern Europeans and Baltics carry the greatest amount of their DNA.
> 
> View attachment 1471907
> 
> ...


yeah cro magnid(daleo faelid) mixxed with corded nordid(Proto nordid) to make proper nordid race
majourity of humans are shitskins,white pople are minority,and typical east europids are different then typical white europids,slavs have monogolids from central asia from genghis khan,


----------



## andy9432 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hapa


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 1, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> Hapa


vote what u think u relate to more


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 1, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> *slavs have monogolids from central asia from genghis khan,*


I just showed you that they do not. Refer to post #120.

Here's my break down:




I share more "noise" ancestry with Dravidians/Australoids then East Asians. >_<



justinzayn said:


> yeah cro magnid(daleo faelid) mixxed with corded nordid(Proto nordid) to make proper nordid race



No idea what you're talking about, but within-group phenotype variations don't constitute their own races. For instance, both my wife and I are Ukrainian:


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 1, 2022)

Trance said:


> I just showed you that they do not. Refer to post #120.
> 
> Here's my break down:
> View attachment 1471947
> ...


i understand what u saying

but but but
u have a wife but u still browsing that site plus ur handsome WTF JFL
did ur wife kicked u out of ur house jfl thats why u here jfl,mogs me to death mirin u
r u here to humblebrag ,to laugh a us permavirgin subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 1, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> i understand what u saying
> 
> but but but
> u have a wife but u still browsing that site plus ur handsome WTF JFL
> ...



Thanks for the dopamine surge!  She's a resident physician and working night call this week. I put the kids to sleep already so I just do whatever with my free time. Anyways, I don't mean to take away from the discussion. Here are some very average looking Ukrainians:










These people could pass for any European country. That's the only point I was trying to get across.


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 1, 2022)

Holy shit...just realized. This guy looks just like Cheddar man (a British Isles Hunter-Gatherer).


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 2, 2022)

Trance said:


> Let me rephrase that in a way that you may understand. Aside from the blue eyes, Ancient Europeans were shitskins like yourself. Eastern Europeans and Baltics carry the greatest amount of their DNA.
> 
> View attachment 1471907
> 
> ...


When you actually look at the genetic clusters between all Europeans, South Med, Nordic, Eastern, Central, etc, there is barely any different genetically compared to any other races on Earth, yet people like OP have gotten away with one of the biggest racebaiting threads on the forum, in an effort to cause dissent among other whites, slavs and meds specifically.

It's actually pretty sickening ngl @gamma 

But okay lets endorse the fucking paki, who hasn't even studied basic Evolutionary Biology.


----------



## bobt (Jan 2, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> i'm mixed between white and north african arab, do i vote med or jew? @gamma


med


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 2, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> When you actually look at the genetic clusters between all Europeans, South Med, Nordic, Eastern, Central, etc, there is barely any different genetically compared to any other races on Earth, yet people like OP have gotten away with one of the biggest racebaiting threads on the forum, in an effort to cause dissent among other whites, slavs and meds specifically.
> 
> It's actually pretty sickening ngl @gamma
> 
> But okay lets endorse the fucking paki, who hasn't even studied basic Evolutionary Biology.


here in our pak ,iranic pashtuns and indics like punjabi have same dna genotype but not the same race




genotype is not equal to same race
u r the kind of people calling us shitskins when u meds slavs sands are ethnic brown themselves,trying way to hard to be nweuro jfl

arab looking meds
mongolid looking slavs
med loking alpine dinarid baskid frenchs

jfl at coping

agree ur very close to nweuro especially slavs but not the same white race jfl


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 2, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> here in our pak ,iranic pashtuns and indics like punjabi have same dna genotype but not the same race
> View attachment 1472608
> 
> genotype is not equal to same race
> ...







Yeah many indians are very genetically similar, but i'm pretty sure there's still a higher % of difference than 0.08-0.21% genetically speaking. Some people who live in India, particularly in northern india are genetically more similar to Persians/Iranians than natives, than the varied populations, so your example doesn't even work, when Europeans have a far more defined and close knit genetic similarities even when compared to India, or for that matter, the whole of Asia, and Africa aswell. 





Do you know what this chart is in reference to? There are many of it's kind, let me give you some perspective here. If you were to put ANY other race and group of people into this chart, and yes I do mean, ANY, including most mutts, they would all be off screen. All of them. Asians, Africans, even Middle Easterns and North Africans, who are the most similar to us in terms of genetics. 

This matters for many reasons, because if you were to chart down this data for any other group of people clustered together, they would not be this close knit genetically, they just simply wouldn't. They wouldn't have as easily defined genetic connections and structure. Not a single one, and this data was collected in a manner that did not even factor people who were closely related to eachother, and that's a big deal as you might as expect. 

Other charts/data/research have done similar to this, aswell




Albeit with a bit different methods on how to collect and measure the data aswell as how they visualize it, but the results are pretty similar and they do factor in Italy and Greece, which you could actually still align the data with the previous data if you knew what you were doing. 

The point of this is, you genuinely have no idea what you are talking about. You have fallen for unironic memes from racebaiters who look like this:











Who are saying people who look like this aren't white because they're tanned and from med countries, jfl











You are a race baiter, you have no idea what you're talking, you have no idea how genetics works, you have no idea how phenotypes works, you haven't even scratched the surface of any of these studies, you are literally regurgitating meme data and polls from below average IQ midwits. 

@gamma


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 2, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1472619
> 
> Yeah many indians are very genetically similar, but i'm pretty sure there's still a higher % of difference than 0.08-0.21% genetically speaking. Some people who live in India, particularly in northern india are genetically more similar to Persians/Iranians than natives, than the varied populations, so your example doesn't even work, when Europeans have a far more defined and close knit genetic similarities even when compared to India, or for that matter, the whole of Asia, and Africa aswell.
> 
> ...





justinzayn said:


> here in our pak ,iranic pashtuns and indics like punjabi have same dna genotype but not the same race
> View attachment 1472608
> 
> genotype is not equal to same race
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 3, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> here in our pak ,iranic pashtuns and indics like punjabi have same dna genotype but not the same race
> View attachment 1472608
> 
> genotype is not equal to same race
> ...


LOL bro...you do realize you posted a map of the prevalent *Hepatitis C* genotypes 


BrendioEEE said:


> When you actually look at the genetic clusters between all Europeans, South Med, Nordic, Eastern, Central, etc, there is barely any different genetically compared to any other races on Earth, yet people like OP have gotten away with one of the biggest racebaiting threads on the forum, in an effort to cause dissent among other whites, slavs and meds specifically.
> 
> It's actually pretty sickening ngl @gamma
> 
> But okay lets endorse the fucking paki, who hasn't even studied basic Evolutionary Biology.


It's technically not his fault. Before the age of archeogenetics, Nazi Germany was spreading "Aryan" propaganda and one of these ideas was that the Indo-European Urheimat (homeland) was in Germany. However, further archeological discoveries combined with genetic data revealed an entirely different picture of how modern Europe came to be. The idea of NW superiority remained, and still reaches the ears of contemporary folks.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 4, 2022)

> white (Anglo, *Irish *... )



Paddy, I...


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 4, 2022)

Blackpill3d said:


> Paddy, I...


?? I mean i know irish r the darkest white n typically have north atlantid phenotype but still north west euro tho


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jan 7, 2022)

Finnish people aren't white


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 7, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> Finnish people aren't white


majourity of them r just swedish n anglo saxon with some monogolid lappid in east


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 7, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


>


Name


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Jan 7, 2022)

Why are all “Africans” grouped together? JFL Shitty poll.


----------



## reborn (Jan 9, 2022)

YouCopeOrRope said:


> You forgot north africa fuck you bitch


Just vote middle east. It's all the same shit anyway.


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jan 9, 2022)

IncelsBraincels said:


> Filipino subhuman


you are not indonesian?


----------



## Hades (Jan 11, 2022)

67% white 27% native american 6% african


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 11, 2022)

good job, free data for FBI and Woke uni


----------



## GetShrekt (Jan 15, 2022)

wow black is the lowest collective percentage


----------



## LampPostPrime (Jan 16, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> under indegenous population.
> i dont want to make a seperate section each of them,they barely exist


Bruh the entirety of Latin America and like 1/4 of the United States lmao


----------



## LampPostPrime (Jan 16, 2022)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Where is Puerto Rican


This dude legit ignored a continent and a half lol (south America and central America)


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Jan 16, 2022)

Bangladeshi Bengali.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> High IQ, but in before Koreans start claiming white, to be truly clear, the Po river basin marks the south east quadrant of the White race, Scotland is the north western, northern Sweden is the north eastern, Asturias and Galicia/ Basque country is south western.
> 
> No one else is white


What would you call me then? White looking or not?😅


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> What would you call me then? White looking or not?😅


😅 @Chinacurry


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> 😅 @Chinacurry





volcelfatcel said:


> 😅 @Chinacurry


You definitely look like an Arab asylum escape patient, who threatens people by squinting as hard as possible and then gets beaten up by them.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> You definitely look like an Arab asylum escape patient, who threatens people by squinting as hard as possible and then gets beaten up by them.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> What would you call me then? White looking or not?😅


Bruh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Bruh


😅


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Bruh


What's your problem, why have you been so fickle with your attitude towards me?
First you call me North Portuguese looking in order to support my claim, and then troll me in your other posts?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> What's your problem, why have you been so fickle with your attitude towards me?
> First you call me North Portuguese looking in order to support my claim, and then troll in your other posts?


why you bullying dev bro
@ForeverRecession 
😅


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> What's your problem, why have you been so fickle with your attitude towards me?
> First you call me North Portuguese looking in order to support my claim, and then troll me in your other posts?





volcelfatcel said:


> why you bullying dev bro
> @ForeverRecession
> 😅


Indeed bhai. As long as you believe you are Portuguese that’s all that matters. My opinion is irrelevant


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Indeed bhai. As long as you believe you are Portuguese that’s all that matters. My opinion is irrelevant





USER0213 said:


> What's your problem, why have you been so fickle with your attitude towards me?
> First you call me North Portuguese looking in order to support my claim, and then troll me in your other posts?


Brandon Routh Features
👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> why you bullying dev bro
> @ForeverRecession
> 😅


Seriously you need some good beating in order to get corrected. Don't worry, stop random people on the street and annoy them by showing them your "hunter eyes" and then enjoy the massage you socially inept imbecile.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> Indeed bhai. As long as you believe you are Portuguese that’s all that matters. My opinion is irrelevant


So now that the whole forum is against me you decide to think I am delusional to think that I look any race other than Indian?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Seriously you need some good beating in order to get corrected. Don't worry, stop random people on the street and annoy them by showing them your "hunter eyes" and then enjoy the massage you socially inept imbecile.


Epicanthic Folds bhai 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> So now that the whole forum is against me you decide to think I am delusional to think that I look any race other than Indian?


You are this phenotype





Exact Coloring and features.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> You are this phenotype
> View attachment 1497741
> 
> Exact Coloring and features.


Get lost you nutcase. My phenotype is a mix of Mediterranid and Dinarid - 







I have this colouring, while you delusionalcel thinks you look even more non-Indian than me.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Get lost you nutcase. My phenotype is a mix of Mediterranid and Dinarid -
> View attachment 1497749
> View attachment 1497750
> 
> I have this colouring, while you delusionalcel thinks you look even more non-Indian than me.


How do you have European phenotypes if ur south Asian? Are you claiming you’re more European looking than indo Nordics like hrithik ?

there’s no trace of med heritage in south Asian dna


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> What would you call me then? White looking or not?😅


Ur white passing in the real world sure, but you're not a white guy, you're an Indian guy


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> How do you have European phenotypes if ur south Asian? Are you claiming you’re more European looking than indo Nordics like hrithik ?
> 
> there’s no trace of med heritage in south Asian dna


"Genetic recombination". This ginger woman claims she is Indian genetically - 




You don't have to always be genetically related to look a certain way. In fact Hrithik's grandfather and grandmother looked like this - 







Grandfather is atypically central Indian looking and grandmother is mongoloid North-eastern looking, yet here is Hrithik looking like a westerner.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Ur white passing in the real world sure, but you're not a white guy, you're an Indian guy


True, never would want to change that too.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> "Genetic recombination". This ginger woman claims she is Indian genetically -
> View attachment 1497762
> 
> You don't have to always be genetically related to look a certain way. In fact Hrithik's grandfather and grandmother looked like this -
> ...


1st looks indian still, you look more indian than her

this is a cop out as you have no white DNA, you're claiming whiter status than indo nordic lmao.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> True, never would want to change that too.


Jai hind


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> 1st looks indian still, you look more indian than her
> 
> this is a cop out as you have no white DNA, you're claiming whiter status than indo nordic lmao.


Okay, let's have a sensible argument here. Hrithik looks Indo Nordic as per you, as per me he looks Italian and Greek. Look up his parents and their genetic history, grandparents (one is indid at Max and one is whatever the North East phenotype is), Yet Rakesh Roshan looks a lot more exotic than his parents - 




Now his mother looks like this - 




Atypically Indian in every way, no Indo Nordic or European ancestry either. How does Hrithik come out so exotic then? -




I'd agree to some extent that he does look Indo Nordic, but I'd still think he looks more Mediterranean


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Okay, let's have a sensible argument here. Hrithik looks Indo Nordic as per you, as per me he looks Italian and Greek. Look up his parents and their genetic history, grandparents (one is indid at Max and one is whatever the North East phenotype is), Yet Rakesh Roshan looks a lot more exotic than his parents -
> View attachment 1497783
> 
> Now his mother looks like this -
> ...


bruh atypical means not typical- you're so fucking retarded I swear - did they even teach you English in that peasant school of yours ?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

Introvertednarc said:


> bruh atypical means not typical- you're so fucking retarded I swear - did they even teach you English in that peasant school of yours ?





Introvertednarc said:


> bruh atypical means not typical- you're so fucking retarded I swear - did they even teach you English in that peasant school of yours ?





Introvertednarc said:


> bruh atypical means not typical- you're so fucking retarded I swear - did they even teach you English in that peasant school of yours ?


I had seen that used somewhere in the same sense, thanks for correcting me


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> I had seen that used somewhere in the same sense, thanks for correcting me


Just as I thought, you are an ignorant moronic crap weasel aren't you?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Okay, let's have a sensible argument here. Hrithik looks Indo Nordic as per you, as per me he looks Italian and Greek. Look up his parents and their genetic history, grandparents (one is indid at Max and one is whatever the North East phenotype is), Yet Rakesh Roshan looks a lot more exotic than his parents -
> View attachment 1497783
> 
> Now his mother looks like this -
> ...


You could say he has an Indo Nordic ancestor somewhere down the line though, his dad somewhat has it but you claim to be dinarid (balkan) and med south euro phenotypically which is literally impossible. You dont even claim indo nordic, you straight up claim european lmao


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jan 17, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Ur white passing in the real world sure, but you're not a white guy, you're an Indian guy


You're both white passing tbh, @USER0213 would you agree?


----------



## Preston (Jan 17, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Okay, let's have a sensible argument here. Hrithik looks Indo Nordic as per you, as per me he looks Italian and Greek. Look up his parents and their genetic history, grandparents (one is indid at Max and one is whatever the North East phenotype is), Yet Rakesh Roshan looks a lot more exotic than his parents -
> View attachment 1497783
> 
> Now his mother looks like this -
> ...


Hrithik looks so good in this pic fuark..


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> Hrithik looks so good in this pic fuark..
> 
> View attachment 1497808


Prime Hrithik to be honest, he reminds me of Walker from 2 Fast 2 Furious -


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Jan 17, 2022)

Introvertednarc said:


> Just as I thought, you are an ignorant moronic crap weasel aren't you?


What's your problem?, Wasn't I good to you?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 17, 2022)

once again mixed race minorities are discriminated we are the real ethnic aliens of this world


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

Introvertednarc said:


> Just as I thought, you are an ignorant moronic crap weasel aren't you?





USER0213 said:


> What's your problem?, Wasn't I good to you?


----------



## Preston (Jan 17, 2022)

@gamma does Hrithik looks med? I feel like he'd be considered a foreigner even in Italy. His look is just too exotic to be native to any place. He looks mixed imo. Foids on tinder probably think he's white because of his brown hair and green eyes.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> @gamma does Hrithik looks med? I feel like he'd be considered a foreigner even in Italy tbh. His look is just too exotic to be native to any place. He looks mixed imo. Foids on tinder think he's white because of his brown hair and green eyes.
> 
> View attachment 1497849
> View attachment 1497853
> View attachment 1497854


I think normies just go with med because of green eyes.


----------



## gamma (Jan 17, 2022)

Preston said:


> @gamma does Hrithik looks med? I feel like he'd be considered a foreigner even in Italy. His look is just too exotic to be native to any place. He looks mixed imo. Foids on tinder probably think he's white because of his brown hair and green eyes.
> 
> View attachment 1497849
> View attachment 1497853
> View attachment 1497854


Could pass in Sicily or Turkey but yeah he woud still be exotic


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 18, 2022)

USER0213 said:


> Okay, let's have a sensible argument here. Hrithik looks Indo Nordic as per you, as per me he looks Italian and Greek. Look up his parents and their genetic history, grandparents (one is indid at Max and one is whatever the North East phenotype is), Yet Rakesh Roshan looks a lot more exotic than his parents -
> View attachment 1497783
> 
> Now his mother looks like this -
> ...


he is nord indid from west punjab not indo nordic


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 18, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> High IQ, but in before Koreans start claiming white, to be truly clear, the Po river basin marks the south east quadrant of the White race, Scotland is the north western, northern Sweden is the north eastern, Asturias and Galicia/ Basque country is south western.
> 
> No one else is white


Stupidest shit I've ever heard btw. Debunked on page 3.


----------



## LastGerman (Jan 18, 2022)

Jews are not Israel and they are also not Askenaz.

"Askenaz, or Askanes, called by Aventinus Tuisco the Giant, and by others Tuisto or Tuizo (whom Aventinus makes the 4th son of Noah, and that he was born after the flood, but without authority) was sent by Noah into Europe, after the flood 131 years, with 20 Captains, and made a settlement near the Tanais, on the West coast of the Euxin sea (by some called Asken from him) and there founded the kingdom of the Germans and the Sarmatians... when Askenaz himself was 24 years old, for he lived above 200 years, and reigned 176.

In the vocables of Saxony and Hessia, there are some villages of the name Askenaz, and from him the Jews call the Germans Askenaz, but in the Saxonic and Italian, they are called Tuiscones, from Tuisco his other name. In the 25th year of his reign, he partitioned the kingdom into Toparchies, Tetrarchies, and Governments, and brought colonies from diverse parts to increase it. He built the city Duisburg, made a body of laws in verse, and invented letters, which Kadmos later imitated, for the Greek and High Dutch are alike in many words.

Askenaz had a brother called Scytha (say the Germans) the father of the Scythians, for which the Germans have of old been called Scythians too (very justly, for they came mostly from old Scythia) and Germany had several ancient names; for that part next to the Euxin was called Scythia, and the country of the Getes, but the parts east of the Vistule or Weyssel were called Sarmatia Europaea, and westward it was called Gallia, Celtica, Allemania, Francia and Teutonia; for old Germany comprehended the greater part of Europe; and those called Gauls were all old Germans; who by ancient authors were called Celts, Gauls and Galatians, which is confirmed by the historians Strabo and Aventinus, and by Alstedius in his Chronology, p. 201 etc. Askenaz, or Tuisco, after his death, was worshipped as the ambassador and interpreter of the gods, and from thence called the first German Mercury, from Tuitseben to interpret."


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 18, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> 😅 @Chinacurry


Shit another 10 pages incoming. 
Again, @USER0213 I believe in the apology thread @VicMackey and @volcelfatcel agreed, you are white PASSING, but not north European, and youre not white, u just pass for it on looks


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 18, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Shit another 10 pages incoming.
> Again, @USER0213 I believe in the apology thread @VicMackey and @volcelfatcel agreed, you are white PASSING, but not north European, and youre not white, u just pass for it on looks


I still think he looks north indian. In the apology thread I just said I'd stop making fun of him


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jan 18, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I still think he looks north indian. In the apology thread I just said I'd stop making fun of him


Brandon Routh Features
👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂 👍🏻🙂


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 18, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Shit another 10 pages incoming.
> Again, @USER0213 I believe in the apology thread @VicMackey and @volcelfatcel agreed, you are white PASSING, but not north European, and youre not white, u just pass for it on looks


Just because two doofuses on this website agreed on something, that doesn't make it true.  Our token boyo doesn't even pass for a person from Asia Minor. The closest I would place him to Europe is Central Asia. Why do you guys place so much emphasis on how European someone looks?  What...are we the ultimate moggers of the world?


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 18, 2022)

Trance said:


> Just because two doofuses on this website agreed on something, that doesn't make it true.  Our token boyo doesn't even pass for a person from Asia Minor. The closest I would place him to Europe is Central Asia. Why do you guys place so much emphasis on how European someone looks?  What...are we the ultimate moggers of the world?


Think it's cos of stereotypes and media/cultural bias north Europeans and west Africans are PERCEIVED as the ultimate moggers of the world. 

As I said most people I see in the UK are normie at best, and the HTN I see tend to not be purely north European, not even close.


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Jan 19, 2022)

Love how only northern Europeans classify as "white".


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 19, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Think it's cos of stereotypes and media/cultural bias north Europeans and west Africans are PERCEIVED as the ultimate moggers of the world.
> 
> As I said most people I see in the UK are normie at best, and the HTN I see tend to not be purely north European, not even close.


Purely Northern European is a conundrum. WHG were swarthy, dark haired and blue eyed - encompassed the area west of Dnieper to the fringes of Spain/Britain. EHG (75% ANE [blonde hair gene], 25% WHG) encompassed the area from East of Dnieper to middle of Siberia. Scandinavian hunter gatherers ~8000 years ago were a blend of 50% EHG and 50% WHG. The picture complicates even further with the arrival of light skinned Anatolian farmers ~9-6k years ago, and Yamnaya (Indo-Europeans) from the Ukrainian/Russian steppe which completely upset the genetics of Europe. 






Someone from Ukraine has almost identical ancestral components to someone from Scotland or Iceland. 

Thus, with new ancient DNA evidence, this notion of Western Europe being some pinnacle of mankind and their neighbors inferior has been debunked. However, the pervasive Nazi propaganda still remains the prevailing theory in non-intellectual circles.


----------



## justinzayn (Jan 19, 2022)

Preston said:


> @gamma does Hrithik looks med? I feel like he'd be considered a foreigner even in Italy. His look is just too exotic to be native to any place. He looks mixed imo. Foids on tinder probably think he's white because of his brown hair and green eyes.
> 
> View attachment 1497849
> View attachment 1497853
> View attachment 1497854





justinzayn said:


> he is nord indid from west punjab not indo nordic


----------



## uglygoyim (Jan 25, 2022)

Trance said:


> Let me rephrase that in a way that you may understand. Aside from the blue eyes, Ancient Europeans were shitskins like yourself. Eastern Europeans and Baltics carry the greatest amount of their DNA.
> 
> View attachment 1471907
> 
> ...


The G haplogroup originated in Georgia right? How did it spread all the way across Europe. 

Also If the war breaks out I swear I will volunteer 4 Ukraine. I am an ugly mutt so I will do at least something that is good.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Mar 9, 2022)

@Ethereal literally majority white forum


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 9, 2022)

gamma said:


> Meds are white


its always ethnics that call south and east euros non-white


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Mar 10, 2022)

Marsiere214 said:


> its always ethnics that call south and east euros non-white



Is this true? Can't even tell you how many times in my life I've been called "cracka", "whitey", or "wonderbread". This forum is the first place I've been called non-white.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 10, 2022)

Trance said:


> Is this true? Can't even tell you how many times in my life I've been "cracka", "whitey", or "wonderbread". This forum is the first place I've been called non-white.


Yeah, curries love to divide europeans so they can feel better about themselves. They like to believe that they look south european and that south europeans are somehow ethnic looking and its usually the asians that say that eastern europeans and finns are asian looking and therefore non white.


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Mar 10, 2022)

Marsiere214 said:


> Yeah, curries love to divide europeans so they can feel better about themselves. They like to believe that they look south european and that south europeans are somehow ethnic looking and its usually the asians that say that eastern europeans and finns are asian looking and therefore non white.


That makes a lot of sense. 
South European == ethnic
Curry == ethnic
Curry == South European


----------

